# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  الفلكلور و التراث ..

## دموع الغصون

الفلكلور والتراث ..
الفلكلور هو مجموعة الفنون القديمة والقصص والحكايات والأساطير المحصورة بمجموعة سكانية معينة في أي بلد من البلاد. ويتم نقل المعرفة المتعلقة بالفلكلور من جيل إلى جيل عن طريق الرواية الشفهية غالبا وقد يقوم كل جيل بإضافة أشياء جديدة أو حذف أشياء لتتوافق في النهاية مع واقع حياته التي يعايشها وهذا الإبداع ليس من صنع فرد ولكنه نتاج الجماعة الإنسانية ككل في مجتمع ما.

أصل تسمية فلكلور جاء من اللغة الألمانية (Volkskunde) ومعناها بالعربية (علم الشعوب) وكلمة فلكلور يقابلها باللغة العربية (التراث) وهو إرثنا عن أسلافنا من الثقافة.

ظهر المصطلح الإنجليزي فولكلور عام 1846 حيث استخدمه لأول مرة عالم الأثريات الإنجليزي سيرجون وليام تومز حيث كان مستكملا ومحددا به الجهود العلمية والقومية التي سبقته في إنجلترا وألمانيا وفنلندا وغيرها من بلدان أوروبا وقد شاع مصطلح فولكلور بعد ذلك بمعنى حكمة الشعب ومأثوراته كمصطلح يدل على موضوعات الإبداع الشعبي ثم تطورت وتقدمت مناهج علم الفولكلور وإتسع مجال بحثه ليشمل مختلف أوجه النشاط الخلاق للإنسان في بيئته وارتباطه بالثقافة الإنسانية ككل.

بدأت عملية تعريف الفلكلور وتوثيقه في القرنين التاسع عشر والعشرين، بعد أن ظهرت مجموعة من التخصصات والأبحاث الإنسانية التي أهتمت بالفلكلور كعامل مهم في ثقافة الشعوب.

أقسام الفلكلور
يمكن أن نقسم الفلكلور إلى أربعة أقسام:
1. التراث اليدوي
كالملابس والدمى والزخارف التي يستخدمها الشعب
2. التراث الشفهي
كالخرافات والأساطير والقصص التي يؤمن بها الناس
3. التراث الثقافي
 هي الأخلاق والقيم التي يؤمن بها شعب معين
4. الطقوس
كطقوس الزواج والمهرجانات

أما كيف جاء التراث الشعبي .. وعن الحاجة المجتمعية التي أتت به – فإن ذلك قد جاء تلبية لحاجة المجتمع لحفظ عاداته وتقاليده وغرسها في نفوس الأجيال القادمة اما لانعدام سبل التعليم المنتظم .. أو لحرص المجتمع على نقل معارفه وغرس القيم الفاضلة في نفوس أجياله الجديدة .

لذا فإن الأسطورة أو الملهاة أو القصة , أو الأمثال الشعبية والأحاجي هي في الأساس نوع من التعليم غير المباشر للأطفال في أطوار نموهم الأولى .. وهي في الأساس تتميز بسمات وخصائص معينة منها البساطة والمتعة التي تسعد الصغار والكبار معاً... حيث نجد معظم الأساطير تدور حول الغنى والجمال والسلطة والفروسية ... الخ . ولعل ذلك يرجع إلى ميل الإنسان الفطري إلى حب الكمال .. والتحليق في عالم الخيالات والأماني .. كنوع من الفكاك من أسر الواقع .

هنا مساحتنا لنجمع التراث و الفلكور الشعبي لكل الأمم والشعوب وخاصة العربية 
عادات وتقاليد و الأهازيج الشعبية و الأغاني القديمة والألعاب القديمة و الأعراس و المناسبات كما كانت قديما والدبكات الشعبية و الرقص الشعبي والدحية والرقص بالسيف والمهن القديمة  و فنون التشكيل الشعبي و الموسيقى الشعبيه مثال :الالات الربابه والسمسه والطبله وغيره

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ريفية وحاملة الجرة / توفيق النمري - فلكلور اردني 




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ردي شاليشك / عبده موسى - الفلكلور الأردني 




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
عرس اردني - مهاهاة -زفة العروس 




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وسعو الميدان -فلكلور اردني




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
عراضه شاميه سوريا - فلكلور سوري




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
العرضة النجدية - فلكلور سعودي 




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
فلكلور ادرار الجزائر / فلكلور جزائري 




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
موسيقى عراقية - تراث عراقي / فلكلور عراقي




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ربابة من تراث البادية / فلكلور اردني 




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جادك الغيث / زمان الوصل - موشح أندلسي - فيروز




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تسجيل نادر لشيخ الموسيقيين العراقيين و العرب الملا عثمان الموصلي




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
دبكة الجوبي - فلكلور العراقي 




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
موسيقى رحبانية ودبكة لبنانية , زجل زينة عرس - فلكلور لبناني




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الرقص و الفلكلور في اليمن - فلكلور يمني




*

----------

